# Texas Breeders



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, just wondering if you guys knew of any betta fish breeders in texas or any breeders that ship to Texas? More specifically the Austin area? Thanks a bunch!

Happy New Year from Turtle the Betta Fish!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm in Denver but I ship anywhere in the continental US. I don't have any bettas for sale but I'll be doing a lot of spawning soon so I'll have quite a few to choose from.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks I would love that. Colorado isn't too far. By the way, the betta in your photo is beautiful!


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Mr.V is always good ;-)

You can also try to get in touch with your local branch of the IBC (International Betta Congress), they have a website and forum you can ask around on.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There's a couple IBC breeders living in TX, in fact I think one lives in Austin, but I don't know if there's a chapter there or not. Your best bet with getting in touch with breeders is joining the IBC and posting on Better Bettas.

That said almost all the US based breeders can ship anywhere in the US. I've received fish from California, New York, Ohio, etc and never had a problem.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I ship to TX......I also know a couple breeders in TX......E mail me and I'll send you the info..

[email protected]


----------



## Olivia21 (Feb 11, 2010)

Im a breeder here in austin round rock area!


----------

